# is Samsung ssd worth it



## aasim1111 (Oct 19, 2015)

I want to buy Samsung Evo 850 1tb ssd. It's currently 470$ in my store. I'm waiting until black Friday sale but I see other 1tb ssd for like 50$ less than the Samsung one. So are Samsung really worth it or I can go with any other


----------



## RCoon (Oct 19, 2015)

I'd say if you buy from a largely reputable brand, it doesn't matter. The likes of Samsung, Crucial and Intel are pretty good these days. Hell, I'd even go far as to say the new OCZ Arc lineups are building them a better reputation than the old Agility days.

99% of the time, I recommend Crucial or Samsung. I stopped recommending Kingston because of their dubious nand switch-out malarky with the V300.


----------



## Jborg (Oct 19, 2015)

Basically a +1 for above. Can't really go wrong with any of the brands Rcoon mentioned.

Realistically you won't notice any difference between the brands, most likely you will only see differences in benchmark read/write scores.

Honestly my 850PRO was running at nearly half the read/write speed because I had not optimized it yet, and it was not noticable til I started fiddling around with AS SSD benchmark and noticed the low scores. (Have it running at full speed now)


----------



## Jetster (Oct 19, 2015)

You must not live in the US. Newegg has it for $340


EMCKAKT65

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147374


----------



## aasim1111 (Oct 19, 2015)

Jetster said:


> You must not live in the US. Newegg has it for $340
> 
> 
> EMCKAKT65
> ...



In canada, Newegg price 469


----------



## aasim1111 (Oct 19, 2015)

Jborg said:


> Basically a +1 for above. Can't really go wrong with any of the brands Rcoon mentioned.
> 
> Realistically you won't notice any difference between the brands, most likely you will only see differences in benchmark read/write scores.
> 
> Honestly my 850PRO was running at nearly half the read/write speed because I had not optimized it yet, and it was not noticable til I started fiddling around with AS SSD benchmark and noticed the low scores. (Have it running at full speed now)



Ssd is like ram.  U have to optimize it manually in bios right?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 19, 2015)

aasim1111 said:


> Ssd is like ram.  U have to optimize it manually in bios right?



No, you use the software it comes with (a la Samsung Magician). There's usually an optimisation thing to run in it.


----------



## Jborg (Oct 19, 2015)

aasim1111 said:


> Ssd is like ram.  U have to optimize it manually in bios right?


 
http://www.disk-partition.com/kb/tips-ssd-optimization-windows7-1.html

The only thing I wouldn't do is disable the paging file.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 19, 2015)

Jborg said:


> The only thing I wouldn't do is disable the paging file.



forget the tips

The BIOS to AHCI and then use Samsung magician. Use the maximum reliability optimization.

Performance mode gives you  a bigger page file.


----------



## Jborg (Oct 19, 2015)

Jetster said:


> forget the tips
> 
> The BIOS to AHCI and then use Samsung magician. Use the maximum reliability optimization.
> 
> Performance mode gives you  a bigger page file.


 
I forgot the tips and my SSD ran at half speed for about a month. So I would advise to remember them. Even with Samsung Magician set to maximum performance.

EDIT: For reference, from the moment I press my power button to turn on my PC, it takes approximately 6-7 seconds to boot into the Windows desktop.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 19, 2015)

I would agree go with any reputable brand and move on. I have a micron (crucial) in my HTPC, OCZ in my gamer and had a pair of supertalents for years prior.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 19, 2015)

HDD = vroom.
Old SSD = vroom vroom.
New Samsung SSD = VROOM VROOM. 

850 Evo is a damn good SSD


----------



## cdawall (Oct 19, 2015)

Toothless said:


> HDD = vroom.
> Old SSD = vroom vroom.
> New Samsung SSD = VROOM VROOM.
> 
> 850 Evo is a damn good SSD



The 850 EVO isn't faster than any other good SSD of the same vintage. I believe in my couple year old OCZ performs nearly identical.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 19, 2015)

cdawall said:


> The 850 EVO isn't faster than any other good SSD of the same vintage. I believe in my couple year old OCZ performs nearly identical.


I have an old OCZ too and it runs slower. Isn't that funny.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 19, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I have an old OCZ too and it runs slower. Isn't that funny.



What model? They made one or two...


----------



## n-ster (Oct 19, 2015)

Benchmark-wise newer SSDs are faster. Real-world it depends on your usage really. Sandisk Extreme Pro, MX200 and 850 EVO are pretty good value these days for the performance and reliability they give. In Canada, Boxing day tends to be better than Black Friday FYI.

TBH, I tend to avoid Kingston and OCZ (simply because of their iffy past, I still have a 30GB Vertex and a couple 60GB Vertex II's that are still churning). Some of the cheap SSDs from Silicon Power and the like also have subpar performance (noticeable in the low QD 4K random reads), but really, these days, the difference of performance are really small compared to the jump between HDD and SSD


----------



## AsRock (Oct 19, 2015)

cdawall said:


> The 850 EVO isn't faster than any other good SSD of the same vintage. I believe in my couple year old OCZ performs nearly identical.



SATA 3 drives are faster than SATA 2 drives but for the most part that will not be noticed.

Only SSD i have had a problem is with OCZ before TOSHIBA took them over and  i been buying them since a 80GB would set you back $250


----------



## cdawall (Oct 19, 2015)

AsRock said:


> SATA 3 drives are faster than SATA 2 drives but for the most part that will not be noticed.
> 
> Only SSD i have had a problem is with OCZ before TOSHIBA took them over and  i been buying them since a 80GB would set you back $250



My OCZ is SATA 3  it was right before the Toshiba take over however. I have faith in the drive it chugs along plenty fast. Beats out the micron I dropped in my HTPC as well.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 26, 2015)

I usually trust those makers who create everything in-house. Mostly because if you're able to produce controllers and NAND chips in-house, it means you have tons of experience and you know how to make shit. Samsung certainly does that. Besides, Samsung controllers are always among the best and prices are usually not higher than from other vendors.


----------



## Vlada011 (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes Samsung made few great SSD series.
Personally I love more Intel but Samsung 950 Pro M.2 will be easier solution on my board and i7-5820K.


----------



## xvi (Nov 12, 2015)

The Samsung SM951 and 950 Pro are strong (and new) contenders in the SSD market with some really nice performance figures, but they come at quite the cost (when looking at $/GB). I've heard rumors of a fairly fast Toshiba offering (~1100Mbps sequential reads), but have had difficulty tracking any down.

My SSD history is limited to just a Crucial M4 that's given me nothing but issues, a Samsung 840 Evo that's been rock solid, and a WD Black2 hybrid drive that's been reliable, but very slow (and getting much slower).

I'm currently looking for a new SSD and the only things I'm really considering are Samsung, Toshiba, and maybe Intel. That being said, I'll probably give anything a try as long as it's highly reviewed.


----------



## Vlada011 (Nov 12, 2015)

I will use for OS Samsung 950 Pro. That will stay for OS for Haswell-E and Skylake-E platform.
Windows 7 and Windows 10. I would like to price of SATA III SSD drop more and 1TB to become available for lower price.
I think that price of HDD and SSD are high.
From other side Samsung 950 Pro 512GB price is OK.
Now is time to 512GB and 1TB SSD become standard and affordable for 100$-150$ Max.
No matter on speed or model. All of them are same, and last 2 years company done everything to advertised almost same SSD as better but difference among them is very hard to see normal user.
Now we need some mid class SATA III 512GB and 1TB SSD to become affordable and used for games installation.


----------



## Ebo (Nov 12, 2015)

#22

you allready have, Crucial BX100, OCZ arc, and Sandisk.


----------

